# Essex/Herts Regular monthly meet 26th July



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok guys and girls, the usual monthly gathering at MIZU Noodle bar Brentwood is Thurs 26th July 7.30pm. I hope to see all the regular 'posse' and I extend a warm welcome to any newcomers who want to come along and join us for a very social evening with a nice bunch of people. Location is 5 mins from junction 28 off the M25.

Those attending thus far,

Lamps & Deb's
neil7545
TTchan
slineTT
Bung
mark1423 & Lauren (subject to work)
stortford
kennyspaceman
Jev
Vince (Well he does own the establishment  )
Olds Kool
Anyone else want to join us for a very social evening with good food?

Lamps


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

I'll be there - Gonna have a Vince special dish this time yum yum.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes I'll be there, be nice to see u all as I missed it last time! 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Umm a 'Vince Special', sounds like a good idea to me,there could be a lot of those ordered,nice touch serving it in a jewelery box too i thought :lol: !

Looking forward to it already,Lamps


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I should be there Paul......


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

lamps said:


> Umm a 'Vince Special', sounds like a good idea to me,there could be a lot of those ordered,nice touch serving it in a jewelery box too i thought :lol: !
> 
> Looking forward to it already,Lamps


And there's me thinking it was served in a prison tray lol


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe thats why they call it 'STIR' fry Neil :lol: LOL!

Lamps


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm there see you all on the 15 th first


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

I'll try and make it down , Lamps give me a bell a few days before and I'll save the spaces in the carpark.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats great Vince, will definitely give you a call with numbers attending so you can organise the 'valet' parking :lol: !!

Cheers Lamps


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lamps - Cant make this sorry I`ll be sailing in the south of france !

G


----------



## thesonya (Jul 4, 2012)

my friend interested this, I will ask him join in


----------



## Tonyy93 (Feb 22, 2012)

I might pop down if I'm not busy meet a couple of you guys


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Everyone welcome the more the merrier, we will make you feel very welcome and the food is very good too!

Looking forward to seeing new faces and the regular crew, Lamps


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope to come along Lamps. See you then Jon.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Be good to see you Jon,it's been too long,see if you can get to this one we have a really nice crowd coming along these days and the food isn't half bad either :lol:

Cheers Lamps


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Well someone has now left a deposit on the TT and will collect it in the next few days.

Gutted really but needs must.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

stortford said:


> Well someone has now left a deposit on the TT and will collect it in the next few days.
> 
> Gutted really but needs must.


No way...you've sold it?  your leaving us!!


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

It was a decision I made, which quite frankly, I regret!!

Its true what they say about not realising what you have until itsd gone.

Its been the only car that I have actually been sad about selling it.

I will bet getting another TT shortly though and in the meantime, still come to the meets. Hopefully I wont be frowned upon too much :x


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Dont worry Stortford Dave we wont hold it against you :x You will always be welcome and anyway you will be getting another TT to mod up in the near future  .

See you next week, Lamps


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Finally got to washing that mud off from the weekend... so yep will be there


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Any new people who would like to come and join the regular crowd at Mizu you will be made most welcome so come along and join us 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Another lovely meet  thanks for a great night guys!!!


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

yep, great to see you all again and i look forward to more events!

Ellie...you were right it was a bit too cold to put the roof down!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great meet and great company as usual, thanks to all for coming. I will be sifting through your comments and ideas on our next cruise and I will be posting something up real soon :lol: !

Cheers to all, Lamps


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul for organsing once again a brilliant meet. It was nice to see the Essex crowd again and finally after 6 years of TTOC meets to find a member that lives in my neighborhood and cruise back home. See you all next time.....


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> Ellie...you were right it was a bit too cold to put the roof down!


 :lol: lol told you, it was freezing !!


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hey lamps

Sorry I missed last night work took priority and I didn't get done until 9.










I'll try and make the next one and hopefully I'll catch you guys up at Audis in the park.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

A good meet but would have preferred turning up in the new Audi TT RS Diesel :lol:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

There's no such thing as an RS TT Diesel!!!! :lol:

Lamps


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

lamps said:


> There's no such thing as an RS TT Diesel!!!! :lol:
> 
> Lamps


OHH yes there is.................. my mate has one.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

I want a diesel RS TT as well! Did your mate get it from a dealer or private? :lol:

Lamps


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

lamps said:


> I want a diesel RS TT as well! Did your mate get it from a dealer or private? :lol:
> 
> Lamps


You don't need to buy one all you need is RS front bumper and grille, RS rear bumper,valance and spoiler and of course the all important RS badge and job is a goodun.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great! If I get some superglue i can fix my spoiler so it wont shut,it will be like an RS spoiler then and cheaper too :lol: !!

Lamps


----------

